# best .380 ammo for CCW?



## wishIhada5.0

What have you guys had good luck with and what do you recommend? Im thinking corbon or DPX...any thoughts?


----------



## mesz13

*My Choices*

I have the Sig 380 and use Hornaday Critical Defense for carry, I actually use Hornaday for every gun i have when it comes to PPR. I like the fact the ammo is reputed to expand uniformily every time and almost every gun test I have read show Hornaday ammo to be among the best for accuracy and reliablity.. Also think the insert in the hollow point makes for better feeding and reduceds the chances of a hang up, just my humble opinion but takea look at this option.


----------



## EliWolfe

I like the Hornady too. I used to use Corbon Pow R' Ball, which has a polymer tip like the Hornady. I've read in two different places that the Pow R' Ball tended toward jacket separation, so I switched to the Hornady. I use DPX in some of my revolvers. Tests I have seen on it show excellent results, but as always, there may be some hype in play. I have also learned that a goodly number of folks are using FMJs in their .380s, siting poor expansion, hollowpoints plugged by clothing, etc. leading to insufficient penetration. I have been "conditioned" to JHPs as a must for SD, but if I had a .380, I would definitely look further at this issue to see what's what. As always, shot placement rules, and you want something that can reach the CNS if you want to stop someone, and that takes reliable penetration. Otherwise, you have to wait for blood loss and/or psychological meltdown, and your BG may remain mobile long enough to hurt you. All JMVHO.
Eli


----------



## wishIhada5.0

I have heard the same things about expansion...for some reason FMJ just doesnt ring a bell with me...its all about the transfer of energy so it seems to me that if expanded properly JHP would be the way to go. I have heard good things about hornady...DPX is $40 a box which is cheap insurance if it proves to work as advertised....


----------



## ozzy

Hornady Critical Defense.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

10mm Auto :mrgreen: :anim_lol:


----------



## wishIhada5.0

I ended up with hornady CD...very happy with it so far :mrgreen: It's funny that you mention 10mm...I was just playing around looking at 10mm stuff on the web this moring...thats a mean round! haha


----------



## ozzy

Hornady Critical Defense in all my pistols including my .380 The rubber filled tip is designed to go through heavy clothing and still expand properly.


----------



## wishIhada5.0

^ that was high on my list when I made the choice


----------

